# Butterflowers, Haverigg



## 107621 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi All

We're off to ButterFlowers campsite, Haverigg, West Cumbria for a few days over the weekend and early next week.

If anyone has been there previously, any advice comments?

Jimbo


----------

